# What to do about RPC errors in an old 8.3 jail



## absduser (Mar 31, 2015)

We have an older jail running on 8.3-RELEASE, and when we attempt to run a certain Linux binary, it successfully runs, but bombs out with RPC errors:

```
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> cli| Thread started. Thread id: 49156, parent id: 16384, role: VRPC server thread
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> net| Veeam RPC server started.
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> net| Selected vRPC port: '2500'.
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> net| Listening vRPC port '2500'.
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 16384> cli|   Client works in standalone mode.[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> net| ERR |Veeam RPC server broken.
[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> net| >>  |WIN: Unable to update socket keep-alive settings. Error code: [92].
[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> net| >>  |An exception was thrown from thread [49156].
[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> cli| Thread finished. Role: 'VRPC server thread'.
```
As you can see, an RPC server is started, and is immediately broken with the error:

```
[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> net| ERR |Veeam RPC server broken.
```
We think this is an RPC problem and wonder if it is possible to solve it, perhaps with entries in the jails /etc/rc.conf?  Currently we have no RPC or lockd/statd entries in the jails rc.conf.

When you see RPC errors in a jail, what does it mean, and how can it be fixed ?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2015)

They're just named similarly and have nothing to do with each other. RPC is short for Remote Procedure Call and is a way for separate processes to talk to each other, i.e. client-server. NFS just uses another form of RPC to talk to the server.


----------



## absduser (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok, but the problem persists - we are getting RPC errors inside our FreeBSD jail.

So the question is, do jails have problems with RPC?  Would you expect that?

If you are having RPC problems in a jail, what kind of fixes are available?

(nothing to do with NFS - we are not using NFS in any way)

Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 3, 2015)

In the very general context RPC with IP comms, rewriting the 127.0.0.1 loopback address with the actual address of the jail can be an issue and may require specific config for some services.  However, given the limited info on hand, I would first look that this problem indeed exists on a supported release as FreeBSD 8.3 is no longer supported.  If it still happens on current releases, does Veeam support running on Linux 2.6.18?  It could be that the FreeBSD ABI translation via linux(4) cannot support some operation the Veeam application is trying to perform.

Reminder:  Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## kpa (Apr 3, 2015)

One thing that comes to my mind is that "raw sockets" are perhaps needed by the server program.


```
allow.raw_sockets
                     The jail root is allowed to create raw sockets.  Setting
                     this parameter allows utilities like ping(8) and
                     traceroute(8) to operate inside the jail.  If this is
                     set, the source IP addresses are enforced to comply with
                     the IP address bound to the jail, regardless of whether
                     or not the IP_HDRINCL flag has been set on the socket.
                     Since raw sockets can be used to configure and interact
                     with various network subsystems, extra caution should be
                     used where privileged access to jails is given out to
                     untrusted parties.
```


----------

